# Victory Heights Primary School?



## h269 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I'm going to be teaching at Victory Heights Primary School and just wondered if anyone else on here is too? Not managed to meet anyone yet and would be nice to know a friendly face on the first day


----------



## drwbaker (Jun 16, 2013)

We have two children starting in Sept


William in Year 2
Matilda in Year 1


----------



## casscurl (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello, I am hoping that my two children will be offered a place at VH Primary starting Sept. We are in the UK and waiting for school to move. Not been to school site or even been to VH but although the website needs a little tweaking, quite liked the feel of it. Anyone shed any light? How about VH as a place to live? From what I have found people over the last couple of years have preferred Arabian Ranches so was wondering if there are any updates on VH - community pools etc? I would also love to take any opportunity to walk places rather than being stuck in car all the time which I hate! Would love any feedback from people who are there, not easy doing all this from a distance! Thanks!!!


----------



## Liv1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi there, yes I am going to be teaching at Victory Heights in Sept too...nice to have found someone else


----------



## h269 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi  Ah finally someone who I'll be working with, I've been on the hunt for ages. Which year will you be teaching? Are you in the UK or UAE already? 

I don't know anything about VIctory Heights as a place I'm afraid so it's all new to me too. It is hard to get your head round it when you're over in the UK. Can't wait get out there.


----------



## Liv1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi...I know getting really excited to start...I'm in UK and travel over on 16th Aug, when do you arrive? Not sure of year group, what about you? I've not taught in the UAE so apart from the reafing I'm not sure what to expect!


----------



## h269 (Apr 23, 2013)

I fly on the 15th from Gatwick. Have you not received the staff list from Sasha? It says what year group everyone is in...


----------



## Liv1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi, yes got staff list from Sasha and I haven't got a year group on it so I was presuming it is one of the KS2 classes...I have emailed though as I needed to choose my book project. 
Do you know anything about the accommodation?


----------



## h269 (Apr 23, 2013)

No but we got that email the other day to sign the thing so I did that and she said it will be very soon that we hear. Do you want to add me on facebook and we can chat more?


----------



## Liv1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes I signed that too...hopefully know soon...sorry I'm not on FB...not sure if you can private messge on here either??


----------



## drwbaker (Jun 16, 2013)

It's a great looking school in a great area with Victory Heights, Motor City and Arabian Ranches on the doorstep


Still a bit of development needing to be finished in the VH area though


----------



## Helhug (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi my little boy Harrison starting victory heights in year 1 we are from liverpool too! Moving a week today! X


----------



## Helhug (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi we are in the same boat looking for somewhere to live thinking victory or arabian ranches too! My little boy has a place in the school (year1) which year will your children be in? X


----------



## drwbaker (Jun 16, 2013)

Matilda will be in Year 1 & William in Year 2


We have gone for Ranches


----------



## wardliz (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi,

My kids don't go to VH Primary but we live in Victory Heights and love it! There are two small community pools here, not as big as the ones at Arabian Ranches but lovely compound for young kids and great community feel.


----------



## drwbaker (Jun 16, 2013)

Our kids will have Ms Guilmette and Ms Costin


----------



## klmt (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi, my kids have been accepted in VH Primary and would like to know what is your experience on the school? do you like it? do you recommend it?

thank you I need help to decide


----------



## klmt (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi, I am going to start working at the Wonder Years nursery, next to victory heights and would like to know what is your experience of the school so far? also my kids have been accepted for September.


----------

